# Bought an Air Rifle...Not Ashamed Of It



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Just bought a Crosman M4-177 pneumatic, multi-pump air rifle. It was inexpensive (like $44 on Amazon with free shipping), kind of a neat package, figured "Why the heck not?". Not necessarily what I was looking for, but stuff I buy rarely is. Couldn't beat the price and wasn't necessarily looking to spend a bunch of money right at the moment. So again, why the heck not?

Crosman | Airguns | Rifles | Pump | M4-177 Rifle (.177)

I have a few others I'm planning to buy, one of which is a semi-auto CO2 pellet rifle to keep the kids shooting, instead of pumping. "Replica" guns are starting to really gain ground in the market that give you the size and feel of the real thing, which is kind of cool as it creates a "familiarity" when you put them behind the real thing. Just a bigger bang and some recoil. There are some nice quality 1911 plinkers, an M14, AK's, Luger's Uzi's, even some full auto "machine guns" (which are really wicked). It also allows me the opportunity to teach them how to use iron sights, optics, red dots and stuff, without spending a fortune. Kind of a win-win all the way around.

I figured with the way my property is laid out and the climb in elevation providing a natural backstop, I can make a nice, safe shooting range in our yard, set up spinners, paper targets, cans, clay targets and all that jazz, plenty of stuff to keep it entertaining, and have the kids shooting all day, whenever we feel like it. There are even spinners where they have to compete against each other real time (speed and accuracy), Ferris Wheels with chalk targets etc. I literally envision "Big Dogs Shooting Gallery".

With .22 ammo scarce and a $30+ price tag to take me and 3 of my kids to the range (per trip), this is a way cheaper solution to teach them to shoot, and have some fun.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great for pests and small game too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent pick up and very practical for the chillens. Good job!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Nope, and worse case if you hit someone in the eye with that they are stopping what ever they were trying to do


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very good. Congrats. Looks mighty realistic. Dont let some nosey rookie cop mistake you for a Muzzie and open fire.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Cool. I've been eyeing air rifles myself. Not sure if I want to go high end with a Gamo or just get a plinker on the cheap.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Excellent pick up and very practical for the chillens. Good job!


You'll to jail if you choot the chillens.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sweet! I want to get into air rifles because they're cheap to feed and quiet. Probably gonna go high end for practice and critter control.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Every job has the proper tool.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I have this one and I like the heck out of it, quite powerful for a pistol. Crosman | Airguns | Pistols | American Classic Pump Pistol (.177)


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Cool. I've been eyeing air rifles myself. Not sure if I want to go high end with a Gamo or just get a plinker on the cheap.


If you go Break Barrel, get something with a Gas Piston set-up. Most of what you get now has it, but there are some springers out there still. The gas piston is a much smoother, more accurate, less finicky about your hold type of shooter. Just remember that the advertised FPS on any of them, are based on non-lead ammo.

Pre-Charged Pneumatics are an expensive proposition, but awesome. A low end model like a Benjamin Marauder will run you $500 +, and the high pressure hand pump you'll need to charge it runs $250 and above. Some guys go out and get their own tanks to refill, an expensive hobby for sure. But that .25 caliber rifle will drop a medium sized hog like a bad habit.

I just saw a Pigman episode where he dropped a small hog with a head shot using a .177 caliber GAMO rifle. Not toys by any stretch of the imagination.

If you're looking, check out Pyramid Air Air Guns and Airsoft Guns | Your Source for Air Guns and Air Gun Accessories and check out their videos, Airgun Depot is another. YouTube has a lot of vid's as well. I like Teds Holdover (this guy's amazing with an air rifle), WombatBull, Airgungearshow to name a few. And the Brits are masters of this stuff. Airguns are more or less what they're stuck with and they know them inside and out.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

2nd try....I have several air rifles....my most powerful is 1100fps.......that would put down a bad guy......air guns are good guns.....Lewis and Clark took one along on their trip.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

sargedog said:


> I have this one and I like the heck out of it, quite powerful for a pistol. Crosman | Airguns | Pistols | American Classic Pump Pistol (.177)


Yep! And you can modify the crap out of it. I like the 2240 (CO2 version) Crosman | Airguns | Pistols | 2240 Pistol (.22). The Crosman Custom Shop is really cool; Roll Your Own!

Crosman | Custom Shop


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

NavySEAL said:


> 2nd try....I have several air rifles....my most powerful is 1100fps.......that would put down a bad guy......air guns are good guns.....Lewis and Clark took one along on their trip.


I love them. I have a couple of airguns at the moment, not including the one I ordered. I'm getting back into them again with some seriousness. I started out with a Daisy Red Ryder when I was 8, a Crosman 766 (Now the 2100B Classic) when I was about 13, they're just fun and teach great fundamentals, allow you to practice on the super cheap, do some pest control, even hunt. Technology has come a long way.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I am sorta on the horns of the same dilemma on the airguns. I want one but not sure which one to get without breaking the budget. Then I have to worry about the old widder lady next door calling the cops if she hears me shooting it. She done busted the little chillins behind us for trying to shoot squirrels out of the trees a few years back. Got a couple of imbred cyber chums down in Floriddiy who swear by the Nitrogen barrel cocking models. Thinking for serous bidness a locked breech .22 with shorts might work just as well and wouldnt be much more illegal the way the city ordinances are set up. Who knows?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Another plus about air rifles is cheap ammo. During the ammo slump last year sometimes all I could find were pellets.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I am sorta on the horns of the same dilemma on the airguns. I want one but not sure which one to get without breaking the budget. Then I have to worry about the old widder lady next door calling the cops if she hears me shooting it. She done busted the little chillins behind us for trying to shoot squirrels out of the trees a few years back. Got a couple of imbred cyber chums down in Floriddiy who swear by the Nitrogen barrel cocking models. Thinking for serous bidness a locked breech .22 with shorts might work just as well and wouldnt be much more illegal the way the city ordinances are set up. Who knows?


Can definitely be a concern. I spoke to one of our local coppers and asked if it was okay, and he said "Perfectly legal and as long as the pellet doesn't leave the property, no problem." But yes, it certainly doesn't keep some old bitty from calling in "Man with a gun" and the subsequent response...the sound of sirens is generally an excellent clue to put it down for a few minutes and walk away from it until you know if they are, or aren't, coming to see you.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

These are a couple on my list...just for fun. :grin:

Winchester MP4 CO2 Rifle. Air rifles - PyramydAir.com

Umarex Steel Force CO2 BB Gun. Air rifles - PyramydAir.com ::rambo::

Go to about 4:20 if you just want to see this shoot....


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

My old single shot break barrel is my go to gun around the house, I have killed more animals with it than any other gun I own. works great for the sick or wounded chickens or ducks we get now and then. And at 1200 fps I am sure it would ruin a bad guys day also.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

jeff70 said:


> My old single shot break barrel is my go to gun around the house, I have killed more animals with it than any other gun I own. works great for the sick or wounded chickens or ducks we get now and then. And at 1200 fps I am sure it would ruin a bad guys day also.


Yep, they'll smack you for sure and are great utility guns for exactly what you've got goin' on.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

There is a guy on youtube that demonstrated a .22 cal air rifle. He shot it through pork sirloin ( I think that might be a sin, I degress....) and it penetrated about 8-10 inches.

He also shot it through some pork ribs ( I can think of a better way to tenderize), and it had no trouble smashing right through the bone.

I wish that he would have tried the same experiment with deer hide, and/or a denim jacket. Alas, he didn't.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

There is no doubt in my mind, that a well placed pellet can kill just about anything, but you would be relying on bleed out and infection.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Air rifles are a great training tool for young adults. Just make sure you aim at their butts while they are running away after stealing cherries from your tree. As a young lad, I was indoctrinated by an old farmer with rock salt for those activities. An air rifle is much more humane.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> There is no doubt in my mind, that a well placed pellet can kill just about anything, but you would be relying on bleed out and infection.


A well placed shot to the forehead from a .25, .22, even a .177 (with the right velocity and proper pellet) air gun may not kill ya', but you are DEFINITELY going to stop whatever it is you're doing. Best case scenario you spend the rest of your life smiling, wearing a bib, having somebody give you a bath once a week.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I still like that video that was posted a while ago of the guy taking out a deer with a .22 air rifle. It's interesting that our local Walmart started stocking all kinds of air rifles. They have a nice Benjamin for $199 that looked like it meant business. This is quite a change from the few co2 pistols and 1 pump air rifle plus bb guns they have carried up to now. This has certainly made it a merrier Christmas.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Not a thing wrong with air rifles. I keep 2 of them loaded by the back door on the porch. I use them to keep the Squirrel population in control.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

NavySEAL said:


> Lewis and Clark took one along on their trip.


This caught me a bit off guard.
Any link that backs this up?
What was the technology?
They had yet to even master the rifled barrel by that time.

As to the air rifles of today, they certainly look up to the task of taking small game.
That would be my main purpose for them.
I've been looking for one that offers the quietest shot possible, while still keeping velocity in the 1Kfps+ range.
Any suggestions? (sub $200, if possible)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Whats next.... Bee Gees records and artificial butter... Ya Darned Hippie


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I've owned RWS Model 45 for years, great for small game.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've got an air rifle, I can use it in town to de-bunny my garden. 

Mines a .22 that has a bit more oomf than that one, it works great on long-eared pests.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> This caught me a bit off guard.
> Any link that backs this up?
> What was the technology?
> They had yet to even master the rifled barrel by that time.
> ...


https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-yff32&p=lewis and clark air rifle&type=


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I originally bought a Crosman Storm break barrel at Walmart because the wife wanted something for the rats which show up occasionally in our animal feed shed. She didn't feel comfortable with my Single Six loaded with magnum shot shells.
Turns out she wasn't strong enough to cock it, and I wanted more than a one shot capability. If you've ever tried to surprise a large Norway rat at night in a dark shed using a quick burst of Maglight you know that sometimes a second shot is great to have.
So I mounted the scope that came with it and spend leisure time in the back yard sitting in a chair and plinking pine cones.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> You'll to jail if you choot the chillens.


Well thanks a lot denton. I was fixing to spit some snuff out but no you made me laugh so hard I had to wipe the snuff off of my phone.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> This caught me a bit off guard.
> Any link that backs this up?
> What was the technology?
> They had yet to even master the rifled barrel by that time.
> ...


Dates back to the 1600's Kauboy. The first compressed air rifles. Lewis and Clark had a Pre-Charged Pneumatic with them.

Crosman | Airguns 101: Types of Airguns


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This caught me a bit off guard.
> Any link that backs this up?
> What was the technology?
> They had yet to even master the rifled barrel by that time.
> ...


See you got a good link to Lewis and Clark's air rifle a few posts back. Some country used it for a military rifle which could prob be seen in some of those links. That old timey technology could blow Aunt Mytle's dress plumb up over her head. I would not like to be the one to pump it up..lol.

Check out the Gamo Silent Cat. Looks like it would fit the bill for what your wanting and leave fifty bucks for pellets out of the price goal. Think its a Nitrogen Piston model.

Amazon.com: gamo silent cat 177


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I originally bought a Crosman Storm break barrel at Walmart because the wife wanted something for the rats which show up occasionally in our animal feed shed. She didn't feel comfortable with my Single Six loaded with magnum shot shells.
> Turns out she wasn't strong enough to cock it, and I wanted more than a one shot capability. If you've ever tried to surprise a large Norway rat at night in a dark shed using a quick burst of Maglight you know that sometimes a second shot is great to have.
> So I mounted the scope that came with it and spend leisure time in the back yard sitting in a chair and plinking pine cones.


Never bumped into a rat which could withstand my Daisy Pump BB Gun. The neighbor and I had a blast knocking them off the overhead electric wires at night in the 7Os. Real rapid additional shots. Bet Mama would handle that one. Slightly hard to cock but not bad. Sort of a pain to reload but again not bad. Once you get primed up you got 50 shots to work with. Real accurate and hard shooting for that species of air rifle.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Very cool Buc, I'm looking to get a couple of them for the same reason. nice grab


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

OctopusPrime said:


> Very cool Buc, I'm looking to get a couple of them for the same reason. nice grab


Thanks! I was pretty happy about it. Can't beat a rifle, extra clips, and pellets, shipped, for under $50, especially when the rifle is MSRP'd at $79.99...just became a big fan of Amazon.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

oh amazon is awesome no doubt about it. Amazon Prime and you can get anything to your door for free shipping. I'm going to get an air rifle for taking birds , rabbits and squirrels if ever S does hit the fan. I have some cheeky little buggers right outside my house. Just the other night I was driving and saw three rabbits a bit south of where I live.. all this is convincing me to invest in air rifles...I do love that they are silent too.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Check out the Gamo Silent Cat. Looks like it would fit the bill for what your wanting and leave fifty bucks for pellets out of the price goal. Think its a Nitrogen Piston model.
> 
> Amazon.com: gamo silent cat 177


I'm not sure about the nitrogen. The ones I saw weren't. 
But in an urban environment, especially with a lot of soft foliage and ambient noise from cars and ac units, it has the power to hush more than just your target. Smooth and quiet rifle. Definite +1 on the Gammo Silenced models.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Kauboy...

Here is one you might want to consider. It's $299, and I know you were looking at sub $200, but for an extra hundred bucks, you can have a really nice Pre-Charged Pneumatic in .22

http://www.amazon.com/Crosman-Benja...=1418086568&sr=1-6&keywords=benjamin+marauder

It comes with the pump which is a HUGE savings. These pumps can run nearly $250 alone. Plus this one is "Duel Fuel" so you can run CO2. But you get better performance with High Pressure Air. Just something to think about.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Thread Save....:rulaiz:

Yes, it was a low down dirty trick...


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

what do you think about these expensive air rifles? I mean I see some that extend into the 2k regions...that seems crazy to me. Im currently reading about the air rifles that can take down a coyote..at this price I don't see value there.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

OctopusPrime said:


> what do you think about these expensive air rifles? I mean I see some that extend into the 2k regions...that seems crazy to me. Im currently reading about the air rifles that can take down a coyote..at this price I don't see value there.


Personally, I wouldn't spend that kind of money on a powder burner, let alone an air rifle. For me, the roughly $600 Benjamin Marauder (or similar PCP rifle) in .25 caliber would be the limit on what I would be willing to spend on an air gun. A .25 is more than enough for predator hunting.

The Rogue comes in .357 and I'll tell you, it's a bad ass. It's also about $1200 give or take. And about $1 a shot for the projectile. But it's also been discontinued.

I could, MAYBE, see dropping that kind of money on one, but I'm not sure where or why I would use it. You can hunt medium sized game with it, deer, hogs, stuff like that, even use it for self defense, but other than a prep, I'm kind of at a loss why I would need one, let alone for that kind of money. I don't know what the probability of casting your own projectiles is for it, but if you could, air is free and you'll never run out of it. And lead can be found all over.

There is some really cool stuff out there, with lots of flexibility, but an equal number of limitations. Useful for sure.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

The practicality is lost on me. $1 a shot!! make it rain!!

I just recently ventured into researching air guns because .22 rounds have become expensive and I want to beat others to the punch with air guns..soon I think the ammo for air guns will do the same thing. supply and demand are a bitch.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a Gamo Hunter, nice old rifle, in .177 (all my air guns are .177 for logistical reasons). Makes a great thirty yard sniper on 9mm brass. The Umarex Steel Storm is fun for grasshoppers, dragon flys, Jeruselum crickets, and those big old black stink bugs...not to mention those little balsa wood gliders, which make tricky targets. Seems only appropriate to have a rifle and pistol in the same caliber, and I can recommend the Crosman 38T, their double-action revolver. I had the 1964 version for years, my first pistol. A Daisy semi-auto pistol I have has a crappy trigger, but it still shoots.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks a ton for the links guys.
I was shocked to see that air rifle. 1,500 pumps to get up to 800psi of pressure, lasting 40 shots, firing .46cal ball ammo from a 22 round tubular magazine.
No smoke, no bang, still deadly.
That is amazing to me.
This is one of those "you just blew my mind" moments.

Also, thanks for the suggestions for the modern guns. I'll take a look at them.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a pump Crossman, that I have had for years. Shoots well and hard. If I was to get another air rifle, which I have considered, I will spend a little more money. I've did some research and for my wants and needs will probably opt for a nitro piston break barrel type. But on my list of things I need to spend money one, it's pretty far down the list. I do believe though, there is a place for air rifles in a prepper's arsenal.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Air rifles are perfectly fine equipment for the prepper minded. I have a Crossman single shot break open .177 cal. and I love it.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My new purchase just arrived. That was quick. Now my wife says "It's a Christmas present", from her of course 68, so I have to wait until Christmas to mess with it, but she did let me look it over to make sure everything was there, it was in one piece, etc.

I'm super stoked about it. Of course it's all plastic construction, but it looks great. Pumping it is firm but smooth and the trigger was pretty nice, especially compared to some of the airguns I've had in the past. It feels good in the hands and the adjustable shoulder stock is just that, adjustable. It's a little short for me at full extension, but I'll most likely mount a recoil pad I have laying around to lengthen it a bit. 

It had all it's parts and pieces and was undamaged. The "magazine" detaches and now that I've had it in hand, it is meant to store the sight adjustment tool and two spare pellet clips. Good thinking on Crosman's part. I like the dual aperture sight, but I'm most likely going to put a $30-$40 scope on it, maybe a cheapo Red Dot. I didn't open the package the sights were in, so I don't know if it folds down or not, but I'm not counting on it and I haven't seen a review where someone said "Hey, and the rear sight folds down". A big question I want an answer to is if the rails are standard size. A cheap set of air soft type flip up sights would be cool for a co-witness....


But once Christmas comes and goes, I'll get it out, get it shooting (weather providing) and get some pics of targets, do a review of sorts. I think this will be fun. Which I need a little bit of...


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> There is no doubt in my mind, that a well placed pellet can kill just about anything, but you would be relying on bleed out and infection.


 So if we shoot a squirrel or duck, would it be infected?


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

'Forgot to ask, too. Don't you have to shoot small animals in the head to kill them with a pellet gun?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Coolwater said:


> 'Forgot to ask, too. Don't you have to shoot small animals in the head to kill them with a pellet gun?


Not necessarily. Distance, caliber, pellet weight/shape, velocity, what you're shooting at (squirrel/bird/rats/Bobcat?), are all factors. A head shot is obviously my first choice, but most air rifles will deliver enough energy that it isn't absolutely necessary, again, based on the things I mentioned earlier.

I use a .177 Caliber pellet rifle to thin squirrels around here, and it only shoots about 615 FPS, but I use the Predator Polymag pellet....










And I rarely shoot at them past about 10-15 yards if I can help it. That's where I'm comfortable knowing this particular rifle is still providing enough energy with that pellet to make a humane kill. And that pellet is ABSOLUTELY devastating. It produces through and through body shots, head shots; everything I've ever hit with one of these pellets just drops cold. I've skinned the squirrels for my Dad, and when I've taken the heart shot, the organs were just obliterated. Even took a crow at 20 yards through the wing into the body with one of these, that was in my trash. Snatched the life right out of him. And Crow's are tough.

Give me a rifle that shoots 7,8, 900 FPS, and those distance will increase considerably. Increase the caliber, stretch it further still.

So, head shots are preferred if you can get them, but not necessarily, necessary!


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you, so much information! I might try a squirrel then, but was eagerly wanting my first kill to be a water moccasin.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

So you finally purchased a gun Coolwater?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thanks big dog. Never seen those kinds of pellets before.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

No, not yet mrsinor, maybe tomorrow. But I know we have a pellet gun here somewhere, just to shoot something. We had a lot of protesting and disturbing the peace near here sat. night. It ruined 2 fun venues; one was the Christmas Tree Lighting and one was a celebration at a VFW honoring the Pearl Harbor attack. Cops had to break it up and make guests leave. Very close to home, so I'm definitely getting a gun now. Just lots of squirrels around here.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Thanks big dog. Never seen those kinds of pellets before.


They're pretty awesome. The cost is pretty stiff though. About $14 for 200, where a run of the mill pellet is around $10 for 500. Right around 3x the cost. Needless to say, I don't plink with them.

They're not considered to be super accurate at distance (mostly the shooter I think - I've seen them shot well by experienced shooters, like me :armata_PDT_12, but for "in the yard" distances they're plenty accurate and whatever you hit with it is done. But you also have to keep in mind, just like powder burners, each gun seems to have a preferred diet.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Coolwater said:


> No, not yet mrsinor, maybe tomorrow. But I know we have a pellet gun here somewhere, just to shoot something. We had a lot of protesting and disturbing the peace near here sat. night. It ruined 2 fun venues; one was the Christmas Tree Lighting and one was a celebration at a VFW honoring the Pearl Harbor attack. Cops had to break it up and make guests leave. Very close to home, so I'm definitely getting a gun now. Just lots of squirrels around here.


Sorry to hear things are a little crazy where you are. But with lots of squirrels comes lots of shooting opportunity. Perfect for an air rifle. Get yourself some pointed pellets, or, there is a hollow point from Crosman called the "Destroyer". It's supposed to be a good one. I have some on the way, and they're relatively cheap.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Here Coolwater...gives you kind of an idea. A .177, at shorter distances, is a more than sufficient caliber. I really like this guy, but he can get a little "preachy" which he admits, but you do not have to be able to thread a needle, as evidenced by his final shot...but shot placement is very important.


----------



## diamondjim (Aug 19, 2014)

I had a Crossman .22 pump for many years (son has it now) and it was a great squirrel gun.
My wife's business was invaded by red squirrels. They developed a dependency on expensive imported chocolate. They had to be dealt with within the Village.
I arrived at my store (next door, shared parking lot) early each morning. These squirrels would gather in the tall elms plotting their next foray to chocolate candy land. Advised the PD of my plan to eradicate my problem early in the morning. No problem.
It took me about 20 minutes to get my point across, that I would no longer tolerate these interlopers.
These elms were 30 to 40 feet tall. The Crossman was quiet enough that they were clueless as to why their co-hearts in crime were dropping like flies!
Once the ranks were thinned, we made sure to close up thier access to the interior of the 1840's building.
Still think of that gun. Now have my father-in-law's Crossman .177 pellet/BB pump.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

diamondjim said:


> I had a Crossman .22 pump for many years (son has it now) and it was a great squirrel gun.
> My wife's business was invaded by red squirrels. They developed a dependency on expensive imported chocolate. They had to be dealt with within the Village.
> I arrived at my store (next door, shared parking lot) early each morning. These squirrels would gather in the tall elms plotting their next foray to chocolate candy land. Advised the PD of my plan to eradicate my problem early in the morning. No problem.
> It took me about 20 minutes to get my point across, that I would no longer tolerate these interlopers.
> ...


Nice Job!


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

I got a Crosman Nitro Venom .22 waiting for me under the Christmas tree. I can't wait for Christmas day. I'm 45 years old and am as excited as a 10 year old to get an air rifle for Christmas. Just shows we never really do grow up. LOL

Crosman | Airguns | Rifles | Break Barrel | Nitro Venom Rifle (.22)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Can someone fill me in on the vernacular of these guns?
What does the "FPE" measure denote?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Can someone fill me in on the vernacular of these guns?
> What does the "FPE" measure denote?


*IF* I'm not mistaken, it is Foot Pounds of Energy. You have a big portion of the crowd, hunters mostly though, that are more concerned with how much energy a gun develops than anything. Which for us common folks, is the weight of the projectile x velocity and some complicated mathematical formula that thank God, I have on my computer.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks! Makes sense, and now I have a scale to compare.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Thanks! Makes sense, and now I have a scale to compare.


Go to this link; Airguns of Arizona - Precision Air Rifles, Airgun, Pistols, Pellets

It may or may not take you to the energy calculator, if not, scroll down and in the left hand column you will see "AIRGUNS" - Calculators/Links. It even offers a conversion if you're looking at a gun that advertises FPE; Put in the pellet weight and it will give you velocity.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

There is also an FPE calculator found HERE. Some real good reading and interesting facts to.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

In Canada, there are a ton of air rifles that shoot at 495 fps because of laws in place that define it as a firearm when over 500 fps.

I am betting that some of them are sold in other markets with stronger springs. Does anyone know of an upgrade spring kit that i could order aftermarket?

And, the sweet thing is I would not be modifying a firearm if the spring is an OEM spring. And, I'm properly licensed for firearms, so this could be a way for me to buy a decent air rifle without spending a $1000 for it.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

will the rail on the top accept a scope? Man that would be a great place for a really cool
cheap scope

That is one cool pelt rifle


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

Just thought of something. The empty pellet tins will make great tinder tins and such.


----------

